# Odin at the UKI Fall Cup



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't posted in a LONG time....been busy training  I wanted to share a video of Odin last weekend at the UKI Fall Cup. He did amazingly well! In UKI he gets to compete with the "regular" dogs in 22'' (ie all the border collies) and he shocked everyone, including myself by winning the Agility Biathlon, placing 2nd in the saturday Masters heat winning a bye into UKI nationals and 3rd in the Maters heat on Sunday. Very proud of my boy! 

Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmy9zLNrFsM

And my young dog got to try out nursery agility as well (not a GSD but she's still cute)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGYP7KJ7GWk


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations Odin! Great win! Zuri did well on her nursery run


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and thanks for checking back in with the updates! (just remove the 's' from the https: to get them to show up here.)


----------

